# Gift Idea-Stacked Fragrance Gel unit!



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Find your favorite recipe for making the fragrance gel that's made from potpourri liquid. I have one that I use as follows:

Easy Potpourri Gel

1 Cup concentrated liquid potpourri
2 envelopes Knox unflavored gelatin

Heat potpourri until almost to a boil. Remove from heat and add 2 envelopes gelatine. Stir to dissolve gelatine. Pour into your jars or bead containers or what-have you. Allow to set before giving.

I would purchase bead containers, the type that stack, round ones. They have one lid on top. If you want to access say, the fourth section down, you unscrew it, and this allows you to re-screw the whole unit back together, with now that fourth section on top. (I can post a picture if you're not sure what I'm talking about). Found in Walmart craft sections, or any nicely stocked bead section.

I fill each little container with a different "scent" of the hot potpourri mixture. The recipient receives a pretty, multi-colored stack of potpourri gel, which they can then choose whatever fragrance they want out for the day by placing that one on top (and leaving the little lid off of course).


----------

